# Kurze Frage zum y-4pin pwm kabel



## target2804 (24. August 2012)

Habe vor, mir bei ebay dieses kabel zu bestellenPWM Y Kabel Adapter 4- PIN Lüfter Y 4- polig Splitter 1x Buchse 2x Stecker 7cm | eBay
jetzt steht da, dass ich ja 1x 4pin männlich habe und 2x4pin weibl. das ist ja so auch ok.
einer der beiden adapter ist ein 3pol. heißt das dann nur, dass er ein kabel weniger hat, auf welchem das drehzalsignal drauf ist?
ich dachte mir das so, dass ich 2 cpu fans anschließe und dann beide die gleiche drehzahl haben.


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

Ja es ist so, dass nur ein Lüfter sein Drehzahlsignal weitergibt, sonst würde man die Drehzahl auch nicht auslesen und nach dieser Steuern können, weil da irgendein Durcheinander ankommen würde


----------



## target2804 (24. August 2012)

war nur etwas skeptisch, weil da 1x 3pol und 1x4pol steht. aber hatte dann ja den richtigen gedanken^^ thx 
habs mal bestellt^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2012)

Es kann ja nur ein Signal ausgelesen werden, daher ist eben das Tachosignal nur einmalig vorhanden. Also keine Panik das ist schon so richtig


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Anbieter dieser Y-Kabel gibt es ja viele. Ich habe dieses hier entdeckt: Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik und habe auch gleich eine Frage zu dem Thema. Idee von mir ist es drei Gehäuselüfter über einen solchen Anschluß an den gesteuerten Chassis Fan connector anzuschließen und diese über die interne Lüftersteuerung des MoBo zu steuern. Nun ist mir schon bewusst, dass nur ein Anschluß wirklich vier Pole besitzt und die anderen beiden nur drei, um die Steuerung des MoBo nicht zu überfordern. Nimmt man denn nun für den Anschluß drei PWM-Lüfter oder nur einen PWM-Lüfter und zwei weitere der selben Baureihe? Das ist mir zur Zeit noch nicht klar, weil ich mit der Technik der PWM-Steuerung nicht tiefgehend beschäfftigt habe. Vielleicht kann ja jemnad Lciht ins Dunkel bringen. 
http://www.amazon.de/Phobya-Y-Kabel-4Pin-PWM-30cm/dp/B004CLFOK4/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn müßtest du schon PWM Lüfter nehmen, aber ich würde generell keine 3 Lüfter einem Anschluss aufbürden da die Stromabgabe doch begrenzt ist


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

okay, aber möglich ist es durch den Adapter drei gleiche PWM-Lüfter mit Hilfe der MoBo-Lüftersteuerung (4-poliger ANschluß) zu regeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

Möglich ja. Das Tachosignal wird ja eh nur von einem Lüfter abgegriffen


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Das ist wie gesagt schon klar, aber die anderen Lüfter erhalten auch das PWM-Siganl und werden somit entsprechend gesteuert / geregelt. Und wenn alles die gleichen PWM-Lüfter verbaut sind, dann sollte man davon ausgehen, dass diese dann auch mit der gleichen Drehzahl laufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

Identische Lüfter laufen da mit den gleichen Werten und die werden auch per PWM gesteuert. Also keine Panik


----------



## Mattmax (25. Januar 2013)

Hey, ich habe keine Panik, aber ich habe in meinem System jetzt drei Lüfter laufen und die sind etwas nervig. Nun bin ich halt auf der Suche nach einer anderen Lösung, diese Lüfter die nur zur Unterstützung da sind, etwas geräuschneutrale auszulegen. Und bevor ich da was anschaffen, was nachher keinen Erfolg gegenüber dem Ist-Zustand bietet, frage ich lieber nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

So war es ja nun auch nicht gemeint, aber es ist ja ok das man nachfragt.


----------



## B2410 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mich für diese Frage doch sehr schäme, möchte ich nicht extra ein Topic eröffnen und schreibe das einfach hier rein. Das Thema passt ja.

Mein Problem ist das ich nur einen 4 Pin Anschluss für meine Systemlüfter habe. jedoch mehrere betreiben möchte.
Um keine Probleme mit der anliegenden Spannung zu bekommen dachte ich an ein Y-Kabel mit Molexanschluss für die Stromversorgung.

Gekauft habe ich mir dann dieses:

PC-Lüfter Anschlusskabel [3x PC-Lüfter Stecker 4pol. - 1x IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol., IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol.] 0.30 m Schwa im Conrad Online Shop | 971677

(Leider kein großes Bild gefunden, deswegen der Link)

Dieses Kabel kamm von Anfang an komisch vor, aber ich habe die beiden Lüfter welche ich an diesem Anschluss verwenden möchte angeschlossen.
Nun passiert es das die Lüfter beide mit höchster Geschwindigkeit laufen. Ohne Kabel und mit des bereits intrigierten "passiven" Y-Anschluss funktioniert die Steuerung und die Lüfter regeln nach BIOS Vorgabe.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was man da wie auch immer falsch machen kann?


----------



## B2410 (5. März 2015)

B2410 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mich für diese Frage doch sehr schäme, möchte ich nicht extra ein Topic eröffnen und schreibe das einfach hier rein. Das Thema passt ja.
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Idee, wo mein Fehler liegt?


----------



## cerbero (5. März 2015)

Der Stecker mit "Connect to Motherboard" hat nur 2 Kabel. Wenn ich das richtig sehe laufen deine Lüfter voll mit 12V vom Netzteil und die anderen beiden teilem deinem Mainboard die Drehzahl mit. Selbst wenn das Mainboard runter regeln würde, keine Chance, die Leitung fehlt einfach.

Wenn du nur 2 Lüfter hast, schau mal nach einer Peitsche ohne Anschluß ans Netzteil. zB Akasa PWM Y-Kabel gesleevt - 15cm, AK-CBFA04-15: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## ChrisMSI (5. März 2015)

Auch dieser adapter sollte gehen da du hier verschiedene spannungen hast, 12 volt 7 volt und 5 volt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist dann natürlich spannungsgeregelt und nicht über pwm


----------



## B2410 (5. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort.

Ich Stande im Geschäft echt Ratlos davor, da mir das fehlende Kabel ebenfalls stutzig gemacht hat. Mist so etwas unnützes!

Ich nuze zZ ein passives Y-Kabel jedoch wollte ich ein aktives Kabel nutzen, da es schon mal zu Problemen gekommen ist. Damals hatte der Anschluss nicht genügend Leistung für zwei Lüfter gehabt. Deshalb suche ich eine aktive weiche welche den Strom vom Netzteil nimmt und nur die PWM Signale vom Board holt.

Gibt es den so etwas?  Beziehungsweise kann ich diese welche ich habe modifizieren um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten?

Danke euch nochmal für eure Antwort.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. März 2015)

Eigentlich sollte das funktionieren. Welche Lüfter genau? 4 Pin? Welches Mainboard bzw an welchem Anschluss? Mal am 4 Pin CPU Fan probiert?


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2015)

Jo, ein ganz normales Y-Kabel (3- oder 4-Pin) reicht doch.

An aktuelle MBs kannst Du problemlos zwei Lüfter an einen Anschluss betreiben.


----------



## v3nom (5. März 2015)

Ich nutze dieses Kabel hier als PWM Splitter: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA03-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
12V per Molex vom NT, PWM Signal vom MB zu allen Lüftern, ein Drehzahlsignal eines Lüfters an das MB zurück.
Wichtig ist, dass im BIOS der Lüfteranschluss auf PWM steht und du auch nur PWM Lüfter (4-Pin) verwendest.
Spannungsgeregelte Lüfter (3-Pin) laufen an diesem Splitter immer mit 12V.


----------



## B2410 (6. März 2015)

v3nom schrieb:


> Ich nutze dieses Kabel hier als PWM Splitter: Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA03-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 12V per Molex vom NT, PWM Signal vom MB zu allen Lüftern, ein Drehzahlsignal eines Lüfters an das MB zurück.
> Wichtig ist, dass im BIOS der Lüfteranschluss auf PWM steht und du auch nur PWM Lüfter (4-Pin) verwendest.
> Spannungsgeregelte Lüfter (3-Pin) laufen an diesem Splitter immer mit 12V.



Das schaut schon besser aus, danke dir v3nom für diesen Tipp.

Jo, steht auf PWM und dies funktioniert auch.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle die sich das Problem mal angeschaut haben. Ich werde dieses Kabel mal Bestellen und schauen ob's läuft.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (6. März 2015)

Das ist elektrisch genau das gleiche Kabel.


----------



## B2410 (8. März 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das ist elektrisch genau das gleiche Kabel.



Bei dem geposteten werden doch andere Pins angesteuert, oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. März 2015)

Nein.


----------



## B2410 (8. März 2015)

och... es muss doch so ein fucking kabel geben


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (8. März 2015)

Gibts auch, du hast schon eins.


----------



## v3nom (9. März 2015)

Jo, dein Kabel müsste eigentlich klappen.
- Kabel am CPU_FAN Anschluss angeschlossen?
- Splitter bei Molex am Netzteil angeschlossen?
- Alle Lüfter sind mit dem Splitter verbunden?
- Alle Lüfter die am Splitter sind sind PWM (4-Pin) Lüfter?
- im BIOS CPU_FAN auf PWM gestellt?


----------



## B2410 (9. März 2015)

Nur stell ich mich offenbar zu dumm an.

Ich meine, den Molex kann man nur in eine Richtung verbinden. der 4Pin Anschluss hat ebenfalls eine Führung, den kann man auch nicht verkehrt anschließen.

Die Funktion an sich ist im BIOS eingestellt und funktioniert ohne Kabel problemlos.

Ich habe zwei 4 Pin Anschlüsse, einmal CPU und einmal Sys 1 beide haben Biosseitig die selbe Funktion. 

Splitter ist am 4_Pin Sys1 angeschlossen @v3nom, jedoch ist das am ende doch das selbe.


----------



## v3nom (9. März 2015)

Nun… wenn du sagst, dass es an diesem Anschluss ohne Splitter klappt ist der Splitter defekt oder du hast etwas falsch angeschlossen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. März 2015)

Teste es am CPU Anschluss.


----------

